# Bmw show 2019



## Alfieharley1

Anyone attending this? I was hoping to do both waxstock & BMW show but both on the same day  

So for me it is BMW as never been.


----------



## J306TD

Any more details 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

http://www.bmwshow.co.uk/index.php

It is at Santapod - Ive never been Santapod before so also any advice?


----------



## biggriff

Cant you do both? They arent far apart.....


----------



## andy665

I'd do Waxstock - the BMW show is dominated by a certain type of owner with a certain type of BMW that I don't really have any interest in being around.

I stopped going a few years ago, if you do go make sure your drivers backrest is at a ridiculous angle so you drive staring up at the sky


----------



## biggriff

Did wonder as the cars seemed all modded. Theyd lynch me in a standard i8.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I could possibly do both but have done waxstock 3 times so going to give it ago. Looking at the videos I can clearly see what type of people are going to be there but I just want to enjoy the 1/4 mile as my son will love this who is coming with me


----------



## uberbmw

Better off going to BMW at Gaydon
https://www.britishmotormuseum.co.uk/events/the-national-bmw-festival


----------

